# Top 5 Must Have Tarantulas



## NewT GBB (Nov 7, 2017)

If you were limited to 5 tarantulas, which 5 species would you choose? Is it based on looks? Rarity? Attitude?

I’m new to the hobby but find myself very addicted to it already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Nov 7, 2017)

_Brachypelma albopilosum _for sure. I have two, and they are supper fluffy and adorable and always hungry. My two albos are fat, fluffy butts. 

Sorry, I do not have a 'top five,' but the _B. albo _is a favorite of mine.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Nov 7, 2017)

Hmmm. 

GBB, a _Ceratogyrus _species, an OBT, a "Psalmo" species and a _P. muticus _would be my pick. Plus a bonus _E.pachypus _of course, they´re lovely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 7, 2017)

Any 5 _Harpactirinae_

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Love 2


----------



## chanda (Nov 7, 2017)

Tough question! I'm sure it will vary considerably from keeper to keeper, according to personal favorites and the reasons they keep them in the first place. I use my tarantulas for classroom demonstrations/display, so that does influence which species I would keep and why. So... if I had to narrow my collection down to 5 tarantulas, I would keep: G. rosea because she is so docile and cooperative, A. geniculata because she's an absolute beast at feeding time, T. stirmi because of her impressive size, Aphonopelma sp. because I like to have the local/native species represented, and... hard to say on the last one. Probably B. albopilosum, because I'm sentimental and she was my first tarantula. I raised her from a sling, so I'd hate to give her up.

Of course, I'm very glad this is a decision I do not have to make for real! I'd hate to have to get rid of _any_ of my pets!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 7, 2017)

- *Goddess**
- 0.1
- _Pelinobius_
- _muticus_
- PBUH

* Peace Be Upon Her

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## NewT GBB (Nov 7, 2017)

I currently only have three slings.
C. Cyaneopubescens, Y. Diversipes, and E. Murinus, but they’re all lovely in their own way.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Nov 7, 2017)

All of them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Nov 7, 2017)

1. A Pamphobeteus sp...any species, it doesn't matter.  The greatest terrestrial genus for good reason....I'm not explaining it again, if you don't have, just get one.













Resized952017022895233014



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2017
__ 3



						nigricolor.

Gotta love Pamphs!!
					
















Pamph



__ cold blood
__ Oct 14, 2017
__ 1



						Nigricolor, hobby form....AF just entering pre molt
					




2. P. cambridgei    IMO the worlds perfectest tarantula...fast growth, insane appetite, insane speed (yet remarkably easy to deal with), large, uniquely colored and generally a very visible t.













Psalmopoeus cambridgei



__ cold blood
__ Mar 11, 2017
__ 7
__
cambridgei
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
trinidad chevron tarantula




						cam...the camster..the caminator, the cam-meister...Dr. Camenstein...Cam-a-lama-ding-dong...mass...
					




3. A. avicularia species (or close relatives like the versicolor)...There are many available, and every single one is worth owning.













Resized952016120995124158



__ cold blood
__ Dec 9, 2016
__ 1



						juronesis
					
















Resized952017010795161554



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017
__ 3



						versi
					
















Resized952017020795002707



__ cold blood
__ Feb 7, 2017



						Avic avic, just starting to get adult blues...but holding onto that bright sling abdomen...love...
					
















versi



__ cold blood
__ Jun 28, 2017



						MM versicolor
					
















Avicularia



__ cold blood
__ Oct 29, 2017
__ 2



						juronesis mt#2
					
















MM C. versicolor



__ cold blood
__ Nov 1, 2017






4.  C. marshalli   One of the coolest fossorials around and also one that hides surprisingly little and web a lot.  Very unique species.













Ceratogyrus marshalli



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017
__ 2
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
female
great horned baboon tarantula
marshalli
mature female
straight horned baboon tarantula
straighthorned tarantula




						marshalli
					




5. Here I thought of naming 50 species, but that wouldn't be fair.;/  So the arboreal side of me says a Poecilotheria sp...any, they are all fantastic, but for me it would probably be ornata.   













ornata carapace



__ cold blood
__ Nov 6, 2017


















AF ORNATA



__ cold blood
__ Nov 1, 2017
__ 6






The terrestrial side of me says, you have to have a Nhandu (I would accept A. geniculata as well).View media item 38880












Resized952017030495233603



__ cold blood
__ Mar 5, 2017
__ 3



						feasting chromatus.
					
















genic



__ cold blood
__ Jun 14, 2017



						A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 3 | Love 3


----------



## Swoop (Nov 7, 2017)

My favorites of the ones I've had so far:

G. pulchra.  Has kind of a steely-blue or dark green iridescence on its legs.  Happily takes down dubias larger than itself.

A. geniculata.  Feeding is FRANTIC if I drop the feeder more than an inch away.

B. albopilosum.  Cute little (big) fluffy spiders.  

P. cambridgei.  I bought a misidentified 6+" suspect female.  Tons of webbing, out all the time.  Very impressive to look at.

L. violaceopes.  I wouldn't call this a 'must have' and it's the only OW on my list but a large juvenile was one of my first T's and definitely a favorite.  She's easily 6" DLS and still a juvenile.  Deep purple legs for days and hilariously over-sized footpads (I call her 'Puk' for her pumped-up kicks).  Shy, but I see her out a couple times a month and if I'm careful about shadow/vibrations she'll wander around while I refill her water from a ventilation hole right above the dish.  Eats 3 large dubias a week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2017)

Only five..

Poecilotheria rufilata.
Huge, one of the largest arboreal tarantulas out there, if not the largest. Gorgeous as well. Fast growing with a great feeding response.



2. Avicularia variegata
One of the biggest and bluest Avics. With a cherry red abdomen.

3. Lampropelma violaceopes
Very large arboreal. Combines all my favorite traits into one spider. Color, size, attitude, behaviour.

4. Hysterocrates crassipes
Huge, black and brown, interesting behavior. Great eaters and fast growers. Lovely thick rear legs without the glacial growth rate.

5. Ybyrapora diversipes
Brilliant colors and interesting behavior.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sergic (Nov 7, 2017)

1. Brachypelma. Most likely I'd choose either albopilosum or vegans if I had to.

2. P. cambridgei

3. P. ornata

4. C. darlingi. This is the only.              Cyratogyrus I've kept, so really any Cyratogyrus could probably go here.

5. A. genic.

I've only kept 15 or so species at this point, so this list is likely to change.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 7, 2017)

This should be transferred into T chat forum.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 8, 2017)

I am glad that I can have many more than five and enjoy such variety of appearance and behavior!  There are many species and genera that I don’t have experience with yet, but of those that I do my must haves would include:

1) _Euathlus _sp. “red” or “yellow”
I love their calm but curious temperament and you can’t go wrong with black accented by red/orange.












Euathlus Sp Red male



__ ErinM31
__ Mar 25, 2016
__ 1



						This is the gorgeous male I got from TarantulaSpiders.com
He's a laid back guy, doesn't mind...
					




2) _Aphonopelma chalcodes_
A classic beauty and one of my favorites.












Aphonopelma chalcodes



__ ErinM31
__ Oct 1, 2017
__ 11
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma chalcodes
arizona
arizona blond tarantula
chalcodes
desert blond tarantula
female
tarantula




						My second AF Aphonopelma chalcodes beauty has put on some weight since I got her in August and...
					




3) _Poecilotheria regalis _(or any of the larger visible species)
I live their patterning and the elegant beauty of mostly blacks and grays set off by unexpected intense color depending on the angle and light!












Poecilotheria regalis



__ ErinM31
__ Nov 2, 2017
__ 10



						My freshly molted beauty! ^_^
It looks like they may be around 3” DLS!
					




4) _Brachypelma hamorii_
My first tarantula and mine has always been out in the open to admire, and anything but a “pet rock”, my Diva is quite feisty!












My handsome guy <3



__ ErinM31
__ Jul 2, 2017
__ 5
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
mexican flameknee tarantula




						The tarantula formerly known as B. smithi ;)

Showing off his fresh look

(Actually my beautiful...
					




5) I shall leave open... I love my _Aphonopelma moderatum_ and from all the posts, I expect _Psalmopoeus cambridgei _will be on my list as well. I got a _P. cambridgei _sling and there was one epic feeding and I haven’t seen them since, probably in pre-molt.  I haven’t had an _Avicularia_ yet but expect they may demand a top five spot. (And to think not long ago I said I had no interest in the genus because _C. versicolor _is too much for my taste!  I am looking forward to getting _A. metallica _slings in a month or so!  )

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 8, 2017)

Awwww, no love for Lasiodora difficilis?


----------



## boina (Nov 8, 2017)

Only 5??? You are kidding, right?

Let's see...

1. A. geniculata - a must.

2. M. mesomelas - great colors, great feeding response, always out.

3. Euathlus/Homoeomma sp. red. - a curious tarantula - everyone should have one.

4. T. cyaneolum - curious, better feeding response than E. sp. red, and cyan blue. A personal favorite.

5. Harpactira sp. - Kezy got me into them and they don't disappoint.

6. - what, I'm supposed to stop here??? What about G. pulchra? And all the arboreals, like P. rufilata and C. versicolor?

Nope. 5 is not enough by a long shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Nov 8, 2017)

1. C. cyaneopubescens












20171024_062131



__ Paul1126
__ Oct 24, 2017
__ 2






2. B. boehmei 

3. B. klaasi 












Klaasi



__ Paul1126
__ Sep 27, 2017
__ 1



						"I won't use the hide but I'll sit on top of it"
					




4. B. hamorii 












Hamorii



__ Paul1126
__ Nov 8, 2017



						Male
					




5. B. emilia 












Yum yum



__ Paul1126
__ Aug 14, 2017
__ 5



						B. Emilia feeding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango (Nov 8, 2017)

This is so unfair i can't even choose a top 5 out of my own collection, If i have to i guess i could try. 

1. G pulchra who doesn't love a shiny black tank who in my experience is less grumpy than some other Grammostola species

2. T cyaneolum a beautiful smaller very tolerant little beast and it's blue so what's not to love

3. T sp cajamarca a rarer stunning tarantula that everybody should own if they get the chance

4. P sp mascara a big bulky two toned brown Pamphobeteus with all the feeding response and virtually no attitude of the other members of this genus 

5. E pachypus it's a slightly more visible baboon tarantula than most of the others seeing as it builds its burrow straight down so you get to see it more often, also those beautiful thick hug boots that the females wear are amazing and funny at the same time. This species is a great introduction to keeping old world tarantulas as they tend to be calmer and have less potent venom than other African tarantulas.

I never mentioned P cam, B albo or Nhandu species because other members had and I'd agreed with them so that kinda covered me. I will say if you don't want a G pulchra try G iheringi in it's place because that works for me along with G actaeon, anthracina,  A chalcodes, E parvulus, T lagunas oh crap this as got to stop so i quit

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NewT GBB (Nov 8, 2017)

Clearly asking everyone to narrow it down to 5 was a bit too much to ask.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Nov 8, 2017)

1. E. Sp. red (I have 3 and this is my favorite species)

2. E. Sp. yellow (I had to wait a while to get one and ended with five)

3. My female B. schroederi (it's rare, I was lucky to get one and she is feisty)

4. A. geniculata (my big female is amusing to watch come feeding time)

5. My B. albopilosum (my first tarantula)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Nov 8, 2017)

1) Pamphobeteus ultramarinus: My favorite Pampho (that I can afford, curse you solaris) with metallic purples and pinks. Both males and females are stunning, so no matter what I end up with I'm content 
2) GBB: Gorgeous, heavy webber, did I mention gorgeous? Plus the color changes from sling to adult never fail to impress me. 
3) Brachypelma hamorii: Hobby staple, gorgeous orange, generally peaceful, makes every day October 31st, and lives forever 
4)  P.bara: A Poecilotheria sp. that is just stunning. Mine are always out too. Plus the slings are so cute to me  
5) P.irminia: Neon orange chevrons on the jet black body, all in all a spectacular T.  Mine is moody too, so I get to see her cuss me out with her legs in the air whenever I remove boli. If I were to falsely state one of my T's had a personality, I would say it was this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 8, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Lovely thick rear legs without the *glacial growth rate*.


Ehp! Heresy detected

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nonnack (Nov 8, 2017)

Even if you would say 5 genera instead of 5 species, it is still not enough;P Some time ago I wanted to limit my collection to 6 coolest Ts, but its not working, 'appetite grows with eating'

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 8, 2017)

Arboreals, in no particular order.

1. P.ornata
2. P.cambridgei
3. T.gigas
4. P.irmina
5. P.regalis

I'll be back with my terrestrial list when I have more time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ehp! Heresy detected


Bow to the true queen.


----------



## Kendricks (Nov 8, 2017)

EmilzHernandez said:


> 3) *Brachypelma hamorii*: Hobby staple, gorgeous orange, *generally peaceful*


@The Grym Reaper 
Show her to us, Grym, show her... ￼

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 8, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> @The Grym Reaper
> Show her to us, Grym, show her... ￼


Lel













My B. hamorii is still defective.



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jul 23, 2017
__ 8
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
threat
threat pose
threat posture




						She still thinks she's a P. cancerides.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Nov 8, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> @The Grym Reaper
> Show her to us, Grym, show her... ￼


I was waiting for someone to to do that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hmmm. I'm going to approach this as an answer to "You have no Ts, so what are the first 5 you would get?"

B. albopilosum - Cute-looking, a fast grower for the genus, and a very good eater.
B. boehmei - Has a reputation for hair kicking, but is visually stunning IMO and shows adult coloration quite early.
P. platyomma - If you've never had a Pampho before, it's not something I can really explain to you. I'll just say that they are on the pricey side, but you'll understand why once you have one.
P. sazimai - Pretty (and fast.) Great eaters.
G. pulchripes - Beautiful legs. Sometimes very active, and sometimes a pet rock. Gets to a nice size.

Of course, there are lots more I would pick up, but I'd start with these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Nov 8, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Hmmm. I'm going to approach this as an answer to "You have no Ts, so what are the first 5 you would get?"
> 
> 
> P. platyomma - If you've never had a Pampho before, it's not something I can really explain to you. I'll just say that they are on the pricey side, but you'll understand why once you have one.


That's hilarious, someone only having one Pampho

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 8, 2017)

Terrestrials. I had to do at least nine, didn't want to leave any good ones out. They aren't in order of preference, as they are all awesome in their own way. And my favorites shift from day to day lol.

1. P.muticus
2. A.geniculata
3. P.sazimai
4. T.stirmi
5. B.hamorii
6. H.pulchripes
7. D.pentaloris
8. P.antinous
9. N.chromatus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 8, 2017)

My top 5:

1. Grammostola pulchra They should be on every list

2. Poecilotheria _______ Really pick any Pokie. The go to is metallica. My favorite is tigrinawesseli

3. Caribena versicolor  Probably the most beautiful of the Avics

4. Pterinochilus murinus Yes, the Orange Baboon Tarantula, beautiful and feisty. Likes to burrow, but out enough to see it.

5. Chromatopelma, cyaneopubescens The Green Bottle Blue. Prolific webber, gorgeous

Honorable mentions, A genticulata, P irminia, C marshalli

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Nov 8, 2017)

Top 5 eh? For me personally that's impossible to answer. As I type this post these are my top 5. But I could very easily add a Grammostola iheringi, Grammostola pulchra, Idiothele mira, Chilobrachys fimbriatus............. the list goes on to replace some of these at a different time. 


Brachypelma hamorii. The quintessential tarantula.

	
	
		
		
	


	










Caribena versicolor. 












Heteroscodra maculata.












A Pamphobeteus sp. This is my juvenile female sp Costa.












A Poecilotheria sp. This is my young adult female subfusca lowland.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 5


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 8, 2017)

Leila said:


> supper fluffy


Must taste great  


@NewT GBB 
_Brachypelma hamorii
Grammostola pulchra
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Grammostola pulchripes
Acanthoscurria geniculata_


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 8, 2017)

EmilzHernandez said:


> That's hilarious, someone only having one Pampho


Aside from P. antinous (which I already have) I'm not really that interested in any of them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 8, 2017)

In no particular order:

1. Acanthoscurria geniculata/Nhandu chromatus
2. Grammostola iheringi
3. Caribena versicolor
4. Psalmopoeus irminia
5. Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## NewT GBB (Nov 8, 2017)

Whoa you guys have outdone yourselves. There’s a lot of beautiful T’s in this thread. 

What’s some of your favorite “defensive” T’s?


----------



## Shampain88 (Nov 8, 2017)

@basin79 Thats one glorious pokie!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> @basin79 Thats one glorious pokie!!!


Aren't they all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Nov 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Aren't they all.


Indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Nov 8, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Aside from P. antinous (which I already have) I'm not really that interested in any of them.


Definitely a stunning one, I plan on picking one up at some point


----------



## ediblepain (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm a sentiment weirdo.. so G porteri. G porteri was my first T. I currently have 4 of them. I just love how slow and tubby they are. I love M balfouri, because of the communal nature, and beautiful blue coloring. Plus the Web castles they make are super cool. B albopilosum, because FLUFFEH! SO FLUFFEH! G pulchra, because they are beautiful and I just adore tubby Ts. GBB, because of the color change they go through from sling to adult, and the neato webs they make.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> - *Goddess**
> - 0.1
> - _Pelinobius_
> - _muticus_
> ...


Most of us have had difficulty narrowing down to five but you have only one! :wideyed: What makes _Pelinobius muticus_ your favorite? I believe they are a large terrestrial species from Africa, but that is all I know about them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Nov 8, 2017)

1.  GBB- terrestrial with a bit of arboreal mixed in.  Tiger butt slings, beautiful colored adults, and lots of awesome webbing!

2.  P rufilata- they a gorgeous big and a poec.

3.  Versicolor-  once again, gorgeous and mild mannered unlike the rufilata.

I’m having a hard time ranking past that.  I love my hamorii, auratum, etc but none of them stand out like those top three to me.

I don’t understand the pulchra hype but perhaps its because I don’t have one (and won’t with the prices people are asking).  I’d love for someone to explain it past “its big and black and esta a lot.”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Swoop (Nov 8, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I don’t understand the pulchra hype but perhaps its because I don’t have one (and won’t with the prices people are asking). I’d love for someone to explain it past “its big and black and esta a lot.”


I didn't either until I got a 3" juvenile.  Three reasons it's in my top 5:

1. No hiding.  
2. Its legs have a cool iridescence, sometimes they look blue or green.
3. I gave it a dubia as large as its body.  It pounced, could not get its legs on the sub, and rolled over like a baby with a bottle to eat its roach.  It was both terrifying and adorable <3

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NewT GBB (Nov 8, 2017)

My first T was my C. Cyaneopubescens “aragog”. She is absolutely stunning and sets up in her web funnel like an arboreal. She has a special place in my collection.


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 8, 2017)

NewT GBB said:


> Whoa you guys have outdone yourselves. There’s a lot of beautiful T’s in this thread.
> 
> What’s some of your favorite “defensive” T’s?


Her













She was a little angry



__ Walker253
__ Oct 5, 2017
__ 12



						She laid on her back and held the pose

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Nov 9, 2017)

1. T stirmi
2. LP
3. Mexican Red Knee
4. G pulchripes 
5. Hapalopus sp Columbia


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> I *believe *they are a large terrestrial species from Africa, but that is all I know about them.


Join the Cult of the *Goddess** instead of harming yourself with questions, lady 

Me and @ShyDragoness can 'evangelize' you to the noble hissing word of our lovely, benign Mother 

* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## FinnMosin (Nov 9, 2017)

Poecilotheria rufilata
Heteroscodra maculata
Lampropelma violaceopes
Psalmopoeus (any)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Nov 9, 2017)

A. geniculata
C. cyaneopubescens
P. metallica
P. irminia
M. balfouri(communally)


----------



## Chuckmater (Dec 2, 2017)

1. Theraposa Stirmi
2. Pterinochilus Murinus (OBT)
3. Psalmopoeus Cambridgei
4. Poecilotheria Subfusca Lowland
5. Caribena Versicolour


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 3, 2017)

Did I read this thread correctly, no one chose phormictopus cancerides?

What a bunch of weirdos.
.

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## grumpycow3 (Dec 3, 2017)

im just gonna name the 5 i have
1. B. Hamorri
2. G. Porteri
3. C. Cyanoepubesensc
4. Avic. sp colombia
5. G. Pulchripes


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 3, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> This is so unfair i can't even choose a top 5 out of my own collection, If i have to i guess i could try.
> 
> 3*. T sp cajamarca* a rarer stunning tarantula that everybody should own if they get the chance


Could you post some pictures along with the full name?

Thanks.
.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## johnny quango (Dec 3, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> Could you post some pictures along with the full name?
> 
> Thanks.
> .


Thrixopelma sp cajamarca

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Tia B (Dec 3, 2017)

A. geniculata
Love the appetite and coloring.

G. pulchra
The pitch-black color and long lifespan of either gender really puts this species in my top 5.

Hapalopus sp. Colombia
Not usually a big fan of dwarf species, but this one is special to me.

P. fasciata
Love the attitude and pretty much everything about them

GBB
Great appetite, amazing colors, amazing spider


----------



## ErinM31 (Dec 3, 2017)

Tia B said:


> A. geniculata
> Love the appetite and coloring.
> 
> G. pulchra
> ...


What has your experience with _Hapalopus _sp. “Columbia” and do you have the “large” or “small”? Mine was quite enjoyable as a sling but is reclusive and rarely interested in food as an adult (or near so). There doesn’t seem to anything wrong. 

I finally got a GBB sling and already love them!  They are a lovely bold little T and I look forward to seeing their colors change as they grow!


----------



## Tia B (Dec 3, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> What has your experience with _Hapalopus _sp. “Columbia” and do you have the “large” or “small”? Mine was quite enjoyable as a sling but is reclusive and rarely interested in food as an adult (or near so). There doesn’t seem to anything wrong.
> 
> I finally got a GBB sling and already love them!  They are a lovely bold little T and I look forward to seeing their colors change as they grow!


I have a "small" sling and mine is a very calm and alert little spider. He seems oddly aware of his surroundings comparitively to my other spiders, which makes him very enjoyable to watch. He doesn't have the best appetite, but he certainly is active and the pattern on even a sling is just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## atraxrobustus (Dec 28, 2017)

Spiders you just certainly cannot do without in any collection: ( this was rather easy.)
1. T. blondi
2.  T. Stirmi   (You can't NOT love the bird-eaters!!!)
3. B. Vagans (Or any other Brachypelma sp.- you simply can NOT have a brachy and call yourself a serious collector!!!)
4. A. Hentzi  (A good, gentle starter species)
5. G. Pulchra.  (The pink Cadillac of spiders)

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Noodile (Dec 28, 2017)

Picking my top 5 is impossible, so I'll list the next 5 I plan to get. In no particular order:
C. Cyaneopubescens
C. Versicolor
M. Balfouri
E. Sp. Red
C. Sp. Electric Blue


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 28, 2017)

Phormingochilus Rufus/carpentari

Caribena versicolor/laeta

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli

Lyrognathus giannisposatoi

@Chris LXXIX  enlighten me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 28, 2017)

1) _Caribena versicolor
_
2) GBB

3) _Acanthoscurria geniculata 
_
4) E. sp. red

5) _Grammostola pulchra
_
May seem generic but out of the t's I own these are my absolute favorites.


----------



## Nada (Dec 28, 2017)

you'd need a giant (8"+), normal terrestrial, arboreal, webber, and fossorial
so...
A.geniculata
b.klassi
p.regalis
c.fimbriatus
p.muticus.


----------

